Ask HN: Would you pay for a service that gets you in the door with an executive? - mrsmee89
======
jawns
I've worked on a similar service (targeted to job hunters) and have spent a
lot of time researching the broader market for it.

It turns out there are some problems.

One is the pay-to-play problem
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_to_play](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pay_to_play)
that opens up all sorts of ethical issues. Consequently, many companies
prohibit their execs from entering into arrangements like this.

Even beyond that, bypassing the traditional gatekeeping methods through a cash
payment is exactly that -- a bypass method.

And assuming those traditional gatekeeping methods are in place to protect the
executive's time and the company's reputation, it's just not something that a
lot of truly powerful and smart execs will be on board with.

That doesn't mean there aren't a lot of expert-as-a-service consulting
companies
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expert_as_a_service](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Expert_as_a_service)
but generally their experts only perform consulting, rather than letting you
pay to pitch them your product.

